# *Hunter over fences Critique*



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

This is Eggo and i jumping our 2'3 oxer out in my pasture. My mom already ripped me appart on this photo, so don't worry about my feelings haha. Go at it and please be super picky, i wanna fine tune my riding skills, my equatation lately has been awful. i need to fix that if i ever want him to progress with me.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

You look great, have a nice postion! I rarely see anyone that has a realse when jumping.
the only thing i see is that your legs seem to be slipping back, try to keep the forward


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

You look good overall, your slightly forward for this tiny a jump, and you could be preforming an automatic release, instead of the half crest/half automatic release you are doing. I think your leg is a little bit swinging back because of your sligthly laying on his neck. He's cute, but not the tidiest jumper, your eye level is really good and your staying out of your horses way. I love your small standards, I need those, much be so easy to change courses around, not like lugging the huge ones.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

yeah i made those standards, that jump is set a a 2'3 oxer, they go up to 3' and i have one standard that only goes up to 2' so i can lunge over it or use it as a cavaletti. i've been having trouble gripping with my leg in those boots, i'm used to riding in suede half chaps that have all the grip in the world.








he made a sad attempt at a bronc buck right before the jump, so it wasn't a very colected aproach to the jump, thats what made him not soo tidy. Troubled TB or who ever, would you mind explaining both of the releases to me? I've never truely had them explained/taught to me.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Haha, good heels at his wannabe bronc buck! Ok the crest release is on top of his crest, in the mane, used to support your body slightly and give you a good spot to aim for when first learning to release, ie grab mane and go release, but you don't have to be grabbing the mane to crest release, just a good spot for your hands to be if you are not totally secure. The automatic release is where your hands are a bit lower then where they are in the picture (in the middle of the neck, but widthwise not length wise,) and about halfway up the neck (length wise not width wise get it?) and there should be a straight line from your elbow to the bit. Have someone tell you where that is on your particular horse when practicing in the two point. Then stay in the two point and trot over some small fences, this should start to train your hand to stay down on the horses neck, and never completely losing contact over the fence. You have to be able to two point and not use the neck for balance at all before you are ready for this, but you look like you can handle that. That is why you are kind of in between releases, your hands are slightly down the neck but your elbow is bent and there is an angle from your hand to the bit, it's not a straight line. Try it, it's really important for green horses, because using an automatic release can help you remain in contact with them through the entire jumping process.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

yeah . . . he thinks he can buck but he really cant lol thanks for the explanation, it helps a lot, and i understand what you were saying.


----------

